# tire pressure



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

can someone tell me the tire pressure for the maxima.\
thank you


----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

Found on the driver's side door or underneath the center console box.

I think it was 32psi.


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*aiigh*



Bonka said:


> Found on the driver's side door or underneath the center console box.
> 
> I think it was 32psi.


thanks man


----------



## JoE'sMaX (Dec 9, 2004)

the pressure of the front tires are 33 psi and the rear 30 look under your arm rest and you'll see it


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*i appreciate it*



JoE'sMaX said:


> the pressure of the front tires are 33 psi and the rear 30 look under your arm rest and you'll see it



thanks for your help


----------

